# Exam authorization - first vs. middle name



## jdscottPE (Apr 6, 2015)

When I took the PE exam in 2009, it was administered (in SC) by ELSES which was (is?) a NCEES affiliate. My exam authorization had my middle and last names. My SCDL has my first, middle, and last names. I was admitted with no problems.

I am taking the exam in another discipline this month. My exam authorization has my middle and last names again. I am concerned that I'll have issues (paranoia, I know).

Has anyone had problems with this?

I plan to call NCEES tomorrow.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 7, 2015)

jdscottPE said:


> When I took the PE exam in 2009, it was administered (in SC) by ELSES which was (is?) a NCEES affiliate. My exam authorization had my middle and last names. My SCDL has my first, middle, and last names. I was admitted with no problems.
> 
> I am taking the exam in another discipline this month. My exam authorization has my middle and last names again. I am concerned that I'll have issues (paranoia, I know).
> 
> ...


Here's what is stated in their examinee guide on the ncees website.



> _To avoid delays at the exam site, verify that_
> _the first and last names printed on the exam_
> _authorization match your first and last names_
> _as they appear on the government-issued ID_
> ...


Seems pretty straightforward to me. The name you registered with them needs to match the name on the ID you're planning to use.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 7, 2015)

If someone on here said this was no problem, would you believe them? It would be best to call NCEES.


----------



## jdscottPE (Apr 11, 2015)

For posterity:

I called. She emailed me another authorization with my first name. I imagine this could be a mess if you are from some place that uses the first name as the surname, etc.


----------

